# audio from pc to hdtv problem



## Guest (Feb 14, 2008)

a few ?'s thank s very much

i have a dell inspiron 9100, i have connected to it an m-audio fast track pro usb audio device, everything is working fine, i use software such as reason 3.0 and cakewalk sonar 7PE and play itunes and window media player and all that, sounds fine, however, recently it seems i have problems streaming audio from the internet, like if I'm watching a youtube video, the video is fine but the audio has a lot of crackling in it, i don't know if there are some sort of settings I'm not aware of or what,


the other thing is dealing with my sony hdtv, i have a 60" Grand WEGA™ A series SXRD™ Rear Projection HDTV//KDS-60A2000, i cannot get signal from my pc to the tv with a dvi to hdmi cable, now the only other option is the vga output on the laptop which gives me a really ****** view, can't read anything, so i don't know if the tv doesn't like hdmi from the pc which i believe is the case, in which case it only lets me connect through the vga in the back, which is actually labeled as pc for input purposes but i wanted to take advantage of the dvi output on my laptop

never mind the last thing i need help on the two above still
thanks a million if anyone could help with these almost half year problems now..thanks


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2008)

forget about the last paragraph i seemed to have somehow gotten that resolved i just tried it today with my stuff setup now and it magically works, only difference is where i got everytthing setup,hmmmm. but i still would like help on the first two issues mainly the streaming audio on the internet i can't even watch youtube videos in peace


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Is the crackling there with on-board audio as well?


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2008)

thanks for ,the reply, i'm not sure what you mean esxactly with on board, not up on the lingo, but as i will tell you what works and what doesn't, i can play itunes or windows media player with no problems, i can use music creation software such as cakewalk sonar and propellerheads reason 3.0, ,all of this stuff works, i am able to record vocals on cakewalk with my mic going into the fast track pro and monitor it directly with no problems, i can also output the sound from any of these programs to my dvd home theater system via the fast track, so i believe the fast track is fine, what i can't do is listen to a youtube video, a google video or a quicktime streaming audio file, or even a track that's on myspace, the only time this happens is when i'm on the internet, it just started happening a few weeks ago, i have been using Netscape as my browser, is it that, maybe a plugin, but it happens with all audio and not just a specific type or format????


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

On board meaning the sound that came with your PC. If there is no crackling there, we can attribute it the M-audio. If there is, then we know to look elsewhere.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2008)

great point(and obvious)!!! i'll check when i get home


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2008)

well I checked the on board sound card my sigma tel or whatever, and when i have the m-audio off and the sigma tel on there is no problem whatsoever, when i have sound playing through the m-audio fast track pro, no matter if the sigma tel is enabled or not it still makes the crackling, now i don't understand why it would do that, i went through a number of steps a month ago to optimize my settings on my computer so that i could get cakewalk sonar 7PE to run without the same crackling and stuff happening, once i made those settings i was able to adjust my latency down to the level i needed to work at and lower my buffer size, and cakewalk ran wonderfully, it seems that is around the time i started to notice the crackling on the internet, so why only the internet though, it seems these settings improved my sonar program but hindered audio on the internet, i need both to be working and don't see how a very demanding program can be set up to work very well but at the same time cause somehitng so trivial as an mp3 feed to go to nothing, i was however able to adjust the latency on my m-audio soundcard to the very highest settting which means i'd have to keep switching it depending on what i'm doing, which would suck, but even then there was still noticeable crackling on the stream, i've tried several different sources of sound on the net also, all the same issue, my fingers are tired, sorry so winded


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

But when the M-audio is enabled, are you getting crackles while playing through the sigma?

Sound like you need to reinstall the drivers for the M-audio.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2008)

okay, thanks again for the help, the sigma tel works no matter what is connected, the m-audio card doesn't work whether or not the sigma tel is enabled, so it appears that the driver issue would resolve this, however i reinstalled the original driver i had and it didn't help, then i uninstalled the device and drivers and installed the newest driver from m-audio which was only a update for a pro tools thingy, but either way it didn;t help and it's all the same, so something else must be the culprit, i have a setting that i had set up to get my cakewalk software working the best and it has to do with something running in the background or something and some thing maybe about memory cache???? i am going to try and look into that, but i will inevitably not change it cuz other wise cakewalk won't run very well, or at least it didn;t before i ,made those settings, but of course who knows it may run fine afterwards, computers are funky like that, work sometimes and not the other, they got moods, but still even though why is it only internet audio that is not running right when every other audio program even the most cpu intensive ones will run my software fine and i don't have any problems with the m-audio????????? that seems to be the million dollar ?, all other programs i can throw at it are fine vs. audio on the internet not fine???thanks mang


----------

